# Pomps at PCB Pier



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

im looking for some reports on the PCB pier. how is the pomp bite going? im looking to take my brotherfishing in the morning and think it might be cheaper for him to fish off the pier instead of buying a non-res salt license. but if the pomps are biting there i think he'll buy the license so we can fish around...all info is appreciated. pm if you want...

Dave


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

The city pier is still under construction. I have heard of scattered pomps at the state park pier but he will need a license to fish off it.


----------



## ILL LEGAL (Oct 29, 2008)

pomps on navarre beach at the bridges hanging around with sheepshead. when i fillet minehe had ate somebarnacles. probally what the sheeps head lef behind.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *ILL LEGAL (10/29/2008)*pomps on navarre beach at the bridges hanging around with sheepshead. when i fillet minehe had ate somebarnacles. probally what the sheeps head lef behind.


Great to see the boy with a huge smile on his face, bet he had a blast!


----------

